# Micro-pole at bow or stern, 16’ boat



## POIRick (9 mo ago)

If you want to fish into the current put it on the bow. Have mine mounted next to my trolling motor. Makes for easier
wiring if you have a battery up front. If you throw flys you will hate it there though.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

Yep. Good point. I fly fish and have the micro pole set up in the stern. Run it off my main starting battery. I fish in the front usually. if any wind, drifting with the wind. I want my pole to stop me on the spot and not spin around it. I am very pleased with the micro and remote control. I also have a 16‘ boat.
Mike


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Kinda depends on where ya fishing at


----------

